# found this while plowing food plot on new land



## Buckshot (Sep 6, 2014)

While plowing a food plot on some new hunting property in Hancock county I found this. Any help with what it may be? Looks like a pipe.'


----------



## 7 point (Sep 6, 2014)

What is it?


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks like a manifold from a small tractor


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 6, 2014)

dang I wondered where I lost my thing -a-ma-jiggy! You found it!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2014)

may have been an old foundry in the area?


----------



## watermedic (Sep 12, 2014)

slag


----------

